# Guitar refinishing in Canada?



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a guitar project that went wrong and I want the body refinished in nitro. I know I can send it off the MJT or a few other USA based companies who refinish guitars. Just wondering if there’s and Canadian companies who refinish using nitro and do custom colours, relicing, etc.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't quite remember why I have this bookmark, but may be worth a try: http://www.lacroixguitars.ca


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve never used them but I found this place when I was thinking about getting a strat painted.

Vancouver Guitar Finishing


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey thanks guys. I emailed both places. MJT emailed me back, seemed pretty friendly and wanted my business. I think I’m gonna go with them. Send off the body and neck. Now to decide on what colour, I know I want sunburst with a colour over it, then a medium to heavy relic.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

JonnyD said:


> MJT emailed me back, seemed pretty friendly and wanted my business. I think I’m gonna go with them


I'd be interested to know how this gets handled by customs coming back into Canada. Will you have to pay tax & duty based on the full value of the body, or somehow just the finishing, or nothing? Is there significant cost savings by shipping your body down rather than just buying one of theirs (maybe more so because you are sending the body AND a neck)? Keep us updated with how the whole process goes!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

You can try Ian Weston at Home - Ottawa's guitar repair shop .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah I’m not really sure if I will be charged for the refinishing at the border or not. USA made guitar and USA services, free trade right

I could buy one of their bodies but since this is a Johnny Marr signature jaguar I want to keep the neck and body together. Not that there’s any value in that but still just want to keep it original, even though it’s going for a refinish and relic, lol. 

I got the guitar cheap because it was sort of beat up, finish wise. It’s never been played much just banged around a bunch. This is my 4th time owning one of these jags, maybe I’ll keen this one since it is the best playing one yet and has the biggest neck. Also to buy a JM body off eBay they are from $600-$800 for black or white only. 

I want candy red over 3 tone sunburst or maybe just candy red or candy green. Haven’t decided yet. This will cost anywhere from $600-$800 depending on what I want done. I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------

